# "   "

## catling_cat

http://www.chaskor.ru/article/solomo..._ko_vsem_34911

----------


## andy

> http://www.chaskor.ru/article/solomo..._ko_vsem_34911

    ...
** "" !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .   .    ,    ,   ,    .      - -.

  *...   *    

> - -.

  *...    ,  ,      ""  -   ... ,   ,       ...*

----------

